# Filamentos lámparas fluorescentes compactas



## itos (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola.

Hace tiempo leí en algún sitio de internet, que ante la avería de rotura de uno de los filamentos de una lámpara fluorescente compacta cabía la solución de puentear este filamento con una resistencia. El tema está en que ya he probado en varias ocasiones este método y efectivamente la lámpara enciende y funciona bien con un solo filamento... Pero durante poco tiempo. El problema que tengo en todas las lámparas es que tras unos minutos de uso, la luz empieza a fluctuar y en ocasiones el consumo de la lámpara se dispara. Finalmente al poco rato se termina fundiendo el otro filamento.
Mi duda a todo esto es: ¿los filamentos no actúan solo en el momento del encendido? Si la lámpara enciende bien, no debería fundirse el filamento durante el uso. ¿Alguna solución más eficaz?

Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola

Compra otra lampara eficaz es hacer lo correcto 



> ¿los filamentos no actúan solo en el momento del encendido?



No, el filamento trabaja a toda hora. por eso se quema 



> El problema que tengo en todas las lámparas es que tras unos minutos de uso, la luz empieza a fluctuar y en ocasiones el consumo de la lámpara se dispara. Finalmente al poco rato se termina fundiendo el otro filamento.



Es elemental que pase una vez quemado el filamento quedan un gas residual el cual contamina el gas del tubo. No solo se quema mas rápido sino que el gas conductor comienza a perder efectividad. 

Saludo


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 1, 2016)

En definitiva: no hay solución.
Eso sin contar que a veces por la temperatura del filamento que se quema, el cristal del tubo sufre quebraduras por donde el gas definitivamente se escapa... y fin del asunto.
Lo que yo hago son pequeños "Frankesteins" con los tubos que guardo de otra lámparas donde la electrónica es irrecuperable y viceversa. Pego todo con un pegamento de diez minutos y tengo una buena lámpara otra vez; fea, pero funcionando. 
Eso si, los tubos que guardo siempre tienen sanos los dos filamentos porque con uno solo la vida útil es muy corta y no justifica tomarse el trabajo de armarlas.
Saludos!
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 1, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> No, el filamento trabaja a toda hora. por eso se quema



Hola, tengo entendido, que los filamentos, sólo funcionan durante el encendido, de esa manera entran en caldeo para detonar la ionización del gas. Luego dicha ionización se mantiene debido a la alta tensión al cual está sometido, luego de ese instante, los filamentos dejan de funcionar para trabajar cómo electrodos. El funcionamiento es similar a los tubos fluorescentes clásicos.


----------



## palurdo (Abr 1, 2016)

itos dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Hace tiempo leí en algún sitio de internet, que ante la avería de rotura de uno de los filamentos de una lámpara fluorescente compacta cabía la solución de puentear este filamento con una resistencia. El tema está en que ya he probado en varias ocasiones este método y efectivamente la lámpara enciende y funciona bien con un solo filamento... Pero durante poco tiempo. El problema que tengo en todas las lámparas es que tras unos minutos de uso, la luz empieza a fluctuar y en ocasiones el consumo de la lámpara se dispara. Finalmente al poco rato se termina fundiendo el otro filamento.
> Mi duda a todo esto es: ¿los filamentos no actúan solo en el momento del encendido? Si la lámpara enciende bien, no debería fundirse el filamento durante el uso. ¿Alguna solución más eficaz?
> ...



No lo digo por ti, pero parece mentira que a estas alturas cuando ya se están remplazando las CFL por LED, no se termine de entender bien como funcionan las ahorradoras.  

Los filamentos de las CFL funcionan todo el tiempo, cuando la lámpara funciona mal. Si la lámpara funciona bien, los filamentos apenas se encienden unas decenas de milisegundos y luego tienen un consumo residual (igualmente se calientan pero por culpa del calor del gas ionizado).

La electrónica su único objetivo es proporcionar una alterna de varias decenas de kHz a un circuito resonante RLC. De hecho si se sustituye los elementos activos por una fuente de alterna de 160V y dicha frecuencia, la lámpara encendería igual.

El tubo fluorescente, sea compacto o normal, funciona parecido a un DIAC, es decir, mientras no está cebado la resistencia interna del tubo es alta, y va bajando ligeramente conforme aumenta el voltaje y más moléculas del gas se van ionizando (el tubo está subescitado). Llegado un punto de voltaje el tubo se ioniza lo suficiente para que la energía liberada por los átomos ionizados en forma de radiación cebe a otros átomos como en una reacción en cadena. En ese momento el tubo presenta resistencia de pendiente negativa. Es decir, la corriente sube cuando el voltaje baja. 

Cuando el tubo se pone en marcha, en el tanque serie RLC (las R son los filamentos del tubo puestos en serie) aparecen 150V a unos 25kHz, que es una frecuencia cercana a la frecuencia de resonancia del tanque. El voltaje en el condensador va aumentando conforme aumenta la corriente por la bobina por el efecto acumulativo de la resonancia. A medida que pasa más corriente, los filamentos se calientan. Cuando un filamento se calienta, aumenta su resistencia interna hasta 10 veces mas que cuando está frío, de esa manera el filamento limita la cantidad de corriente que pasa a su través al mismo tiempo que permite que se eleve más el voltaje en el condensador paralelo al tubo. Mientras el tubo está subescitado (está encendido pero no se autoceba) la fuente tiene que contribuir con varias veces la potencia requerida para funcionar la lámpara por lo que los transistores van a trabajar muy forzados durante un rato. Cuando el tubo se ceba, lo que ocurre en algún punto de 600-800V, la resistencia negativa del tubo hace que el voltaje baje repentinamente al mismo tiempo que anula el tanque resonante serie. En ese punto el voltaje baja lo suficiente para que la bobina  limite la corriente que pasa por el tubo a esa frecuencia. El voltaje baja lo suficiente para que la resistencia interna del tubo suba hasta 0V (todo intento de subir el voltaje en el tubo hará aparecer resistencia negativa y todo intento de bajarlo verá la corriente limitada por la bobina). Esto ocurre a unos 80V aproximadamente, y la potencia que pasa por el tubo es la correspondiente a la nominal de la lámpara (descontando el rendimiento del oscilador). Los filamentos aparecen cortocircuitados por la resistencia 0 del fluorescente por lo que la corriente que circula a través de ellos es vestigial.

Por lo tanto, cuando se abre un filamento en una CFL se interrumpe el circuito RLC y si se quiere reparar con una R pasan varias cosas:

-La resonancia del tanque RLC cambia, puede que la alterna tarde más en hacer trabajar el circuito resonante.
-El tubo se escita a menor temperatura (uno de los calentadores falla) por lo que el voltaje del circuito RLC alcanza mayor valor hasta el cebado estresando más los transistores. Si estos aguantan el sobreesfuerzo la lámpara va a durar un tiempo, si no, los transistores no podrán mantener la corriente de cebado del tubo y este se queda oscilando en un estado subcebado en el que el filamento sano queda encendido y sobrealimentado por los golpes de corriente hasta que se quema también.
-Una R no varía con la temperatura como lo hace un filamento.

Si en lugar de la resistencia, pones un filamento de una lamparita, como las bombillas de los arbolito de navidad (corriente nominal de unos 125mA para lámparas de 12W y de 250mA para lámparas CFL de 25W), el comportamiento del tubo va a ser más parecido a con el tubo sano, pero aún así el tubo necesita más tensión de cebado, luego los filamentos están más tiempo encendidos de lo normal, y puede que si la frecuencia de resonancia varía, el tubo no llegue a cebarse del todo, por lo que a los pocos segundos de sobreesfuerzo se queme algún transistor.

Es más, puede que incluso el tubo se encienda bien, pero el estrés de los transistores haya sido tan fuerte en el encendido, que tiendan a fallar en cuestión de minutos.

De todas formas es algo empírico. Una lámpara de 11W me duró más de medio año encendiéndose cada día 8 horas, funcionando con sólo un filamento y la lamparita (que hacia un flash luminoso durante unos 300ms y luego se apagaba completamente). Otras no  conseguí la excitación completa (seguramente variando el valor del condensador hubiera mejorado el encendido), pero todo es probar y probar.

Yo hace años que no compro lámparas nuevas. Por cada vez que consigo 10 lámparas CFL destinadas a reciclarse, 3 de ellas funcionan correctamente, 4 de ellas tienen reparación sencilla con los componentes de las otras 3, así que...


----------

